# Contest for Stoked!!!!! 50 words of less tell us why you should log Stoked.



## workingatit43 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok Stoked has arrived and there seemed to be questions from some of the board members and no feedback due to it being new so we are going to let one of the board members here do a log on it. Stxnas and i will choose a winner good luck to all.

*Contest Rules*

1. Contest will run to Friday April 4

2. Keep posts to 50 words of less.

3. Must be willing to do a detailed and honest log.







Get Stoked!!!


1. Would you like to increase testosterone and decrease estrogen naturally with NO steroids and NO prohormones? 
2. Are you between cycles and/or looking for something natural to bridge until your next cycle? 
3. Would you like something to increase muscle mass and strength naturally? 
4. How about something which requires NO post cycle therapy and NO support supplements before during or after? 
5. Would you like to increase libido and sexual function? 

**If you answered yes to 3 or more of the above then STOKED may be the product for you!

    * Increase Testosterone
    * Naturally Increases Sexual Function
    * Reduces Estrogen

 Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 2 Capsules
Servings per Container: 60

    Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 
Trans-Resveratrol 50% 600mg ** 
Growth Complex:

Quercetin (95%), Epimedium (40% Icariians), Piperine (95%)
 1150mg ** 

 * Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.
** Percent Daily Values not established.

OTHER INGREDIENTS:  Gelatin, Cellulose

Directions:
Take 2 Capsules in the AM and another 2 capsules in the PM.

WARNING:
You should not take this product if you have any prior medical condition, including diabetes.  Consult your doctor before using this product.  Keep out of the reach of children.


Trans-Resveratrol
This compound is like sliced bread to the supplement industry. There are many different health benefits to come from resveratrol, but we picked it up for one in particular. Resveratrol is capable of modulating estrogenic receptors as well as controlling aromatase, giving it that One Two Punch for estrogen control.[2][3] Research has shown its estrogenic modulation capabilities to increase sperm production by stimulating the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis. [1]

Horny Goat Weed
Horny Goat Weed (HWG) is a great source of the testosterone mimetic, Icariin. Research on Icariin has shown it to increase circulating testosterone levels as well as improve reproductive organs, making it a great therapeutic for hypoandrogenic states (like right after a steroids cycle). [4]

On top of the testosterone mimetic capabilities of icariin, it also has some very interesting metabolites. In vivo research has shown icariin to metabolize into icaritin and desmethylicaritin. [5] What's great about these guys is the fact that (like resveratrol) are very strong estrogenic receptor antagonists. [6][7]

Quercetin & Piperine
Well we've got our pretty sick post cycle therapy stack going here, but there poses one small problem, and that's absorption and bioavailability. Icariin and Resveratrol do not have the greatest bioavailablity in all the land so we gave them a little help with Quercetin and Piperine. Quercetin is used because it is the most potent natural inbitor of estrone sulfanase which degrades compounds like resveratrol. [15] This makes not only aids in absorption, but enhances antiestrogenic activity. Piperine is another addition because it enhances the ability of your intestines to absorb nutrients and phytochemicals. [16] Additionally, piperine may also inhibit the glucuronidase enzyme, another enzyme which degrades resveratrol.[17]

References:
1.trans-Resveratrol, a natural antioxidant from grapes, increases sperm output in healthy rats. Juan ME, Gonz??¡lez-Pons E, Munuera T, Ballester J, Rodr??*guez-Gil JE, Planas JM. J Nutr. 2005 Apr;135(4):757-60

2.The red wine polyphenol resveratrol displays bilevel inhibition on aromatase in breast cancer cells. Wang Y, Lee KW, Chan FL, Chen S, Leung LK. Toxicol Sci. 2006 Jul;92(1):71-7. Epub 2006 Apr 11

3.Estrogenic and antiestrogenic properties of resveratrol in mammary tumor models.Bhat KP, Lantvit D, Christov K, Mehta RG, Moon RC, Pezzuto JM. Cancer Res. 2001 Oct 15;61(20):7456-63

4.The testosterone mimetic properties of icariin. Zhang ZB, Yang QT. Asian J Androl. 2006 Sep;8(5):601-5. Epub 2006 Jun 5.

5.Determination of rat urinary metabolites of icariin in vivo and estrogenic activities of its metabolites on MCF-7 cells.Liu J, Ye H, Lou Y. Pharmazie. 2005 Feb;60(2):120-5

6.Estrogenic effects of two derivatives of icariin on human breast cancer MCF-7 cells.Ye HY, Lou YJ. Phytomedicine. 2005 Nov;12(10):735-41

7.Preparation of two derivatives from icariin and investigation of their estrogen-like effects.Ye HY, Liu J, Lou YJ.Zhejiang Da Xue Xue Bao Yi Xue Ban. 2005 Mar;34(2):131-6

8.Inhibition of estrone sulfatase in human liver microsomes by quercetin and other flavonoids.Huang Z, Fasco MJ, Kaminsky LS. J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 1997 Sep-Oct;63(1-3):9-15

9.Piperine modulates permeability characteristics of intestine by inducing alterations in membrane dynamics: influence on brush border membrane fluidity, ultrastructure and enzyme kinetics.Khajuria A, Thusu N, Zutshi U. Phytomedicine. 2002 Apr;9(3):224-31

10.Impairment of UDP-glucose dehydrogenase and glucuronidation activities in liver and small intestine of rat and guinea pig in vitro by piperine.Reen RK, Jamwal DS, Taneja SC, Koul JL, Dubey RK, Wiebel FJ, Singh J. Biochem Pharmacol. 1993 Jul 20;46(2):229-38


----------



## zbtboy (Mar 20, 2008)

Great opportunity.  Best of luck to all that apply!


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, if I wasn't a rep I'd apply! Good luck to all applicants ...


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome opportunity, good luck to all the applicants!


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 20, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Awesome opportunity, good luck to all the applicants!



Amino89 is logging it now. How do you like it so far bro?


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 20, 2008)

dmangiarelli said:


> Amino89 is logging it now. How do you like it so far bro?



It's awesome so far, libido has been sky high . Strength has been up a bit, sleep has been very deep, pumps have been insane when I workout after the AM dose. It's a great NHA and did I mention the libido is crazy? LOL


----------



## quark (Mar 21, 2008)

Stoked would be perfect for me and the timing is excellent. I will finish PCT for a cycle of IDS Sostonal 250 today. I'll have approximately ten weeks until next cycle. I'll keep a good log and lastly even though I'm a fan of AI it'll be an honest one.


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 21, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Stoked would be perfect for me and the timing is excellent. I will finish PCT for a cycle of IDS Sostonal 250 today. I'll have approximately ten weeks until next cycle. I'll keep a good log and lastly even though I'm a fan of AI it'll be an honest one.



Nice!


----------



## iFORCE Rep (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice Contest! Glad to see you guys over here


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 21, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Stoked would be perfect for me and the timing is excellent. I will finish PCT for a cycle of IDS Sostonal 250 today. I'll have approximately ten weeks until next cycle. I'll keep a good log and lastly even though I'm a fan of AI it'll be an honest one.




Very nice how did your cycle go?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 21, 2008)

iFORCE Rep said:


> Very Nice Contest! Glad to see you guys over here



Thank You your more than welcome to enter and nice to see you here


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 21, 2008)

iFORCE Rep said:


> Very Nice Contest! Glad to see you guys over here



You too bro!


----------



## quark (Mar 21, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Very nice how did your cycle go?



Cycle went well. I saw increases in strength & wieght. I put on about 10lbs and looks like I'll keep 4-5 of them. My diet was very clean and I imagine I could have done better with a higher caloric intake. I'm not real keen on feeling maxed out stuffed all the time though so I kept my calories to around 3500 ed. I tried to hit 50/30/20 carb/p/f. Major sides were as expected- lethargy and back pumps. Couldn't get much cardio in either due to intense calf pumps. PCT included Nolva, Life Cycle, Cissus, and my usual supps of multi, fishoil, turmeric, tribulus, whey, and CEE.


----------



## iFORCE Rep (Mar 21, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Thank You your more than welcome to enter and nice to see you here



Well I'm on cycle right now... But if you guys have anything in the future I'll be sure to enter!



dmangiarelli said:


> You too bro!



Yes Sir!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 21, 2008)

iFORCE Rep said:


> Well I'm on cycle right now... But if you guys have anything in the future I'll be sure to enter!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir!!



Will do give it hell bro


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 24, 2008)

We need some testers for this all it takes is a short post as to why you would be a good choice


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck to all the applicants, STOKED! is an awesome product that I will definitely use again! If anyone has any questions about STOKED! I'd be glad to answer them.


----------



## xcen11 (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a bit long-winded and I'll keep my posts to the 50 word limit if I'm lucky enough to be selected, but ...

I would love to evaluate STOKED simply as a stand-alone mood/body comp/libido/endurance (resveratrol is supposed to be GREAT for cardio endurance) booster, to consider it as a long-term staple supplement.

I've been off-cycle for 10 months, and though I had a disciplined recovery with tamoxifen and Dermacrine Sustain, I've been feeling mild symptoms of suppression for the last few months. I also tend to store and retain the most stubborn body fat in estrogenic patterns - hips, butt, inner thighs - and had pubertal gynecomastia, so any help in the anti-estrogen department would probably be a good idea.

Male, 22 y/o, 182 lbs. 14% bf


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 25, 2008)

xcen11 said:


> This is a bit long-winded and I'll keep my posts to the 50 word limit if I'm lucky enough to be selected, but ...
> 
> I would love to evaluate STOKED simply as a stand-alone mood/body comp/libido/endurance (resveratrol is supposed to be GREAT for cardio endurance) booster, to consider it as a long-term staple supplement.
> 
> ...



I think that Stoked may help with the mild suppression good luck


----------



## KentDog (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love to try Stoked because I have never tried any kind of test booster and to be honest, I don't think it'll work though I have been curious about them (just not curious enough to drop the money for any since I have had success using minimal supplements).


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm somewhat confused by the labeling. Trans-Resveratrol 50% 600mg in 2 caps. So this means that there is actually 300mg of trans-resveratrol correct? It doesn't mean 50% extract resulting in 600mg of trans-res?


I think this looks like a very good product but I'm not convinced it is a great test booster. It may have the potenital to be but I think the real benefit lies in it's anti oxidant properties and all the other greta things resveratol may do. For that reason alone I would like to try the product and if it should boost libido or testosterone then it's icing on the cake. But I haven't much experience with these ingredients so I may not be the best candidate.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 25, 2008)

emitecaps said:


> I'm somewhat confused by the labeling. Trans-Resveratrol 50% 600mg in 2 caps. So this means that there is actually 300mg of trans-resveratrol correct? It doesn't mean 50% extract resulting in 600mg of trans-res?
> 
> 
> I think this looks like a very good product but I'm not convinced it is a great test booster. It may have the potenital to be but I think the real benefit lies in it's anti oxidant properties and all the other greta things resveratol may do. For that reason alone I would like to try the product and if it should boost libido or testosterone then it's icing on the cake. But I haven't much experience with these ingredients so I may not be the best candidate.



Thanks for your interest in STOKED! Em ...Yes, there is actually 300mg. of the active TR. 

The synergy between the Icarrin and TR make it a optimal test booster, rather than TR alone. TR is mainly included for how it affects estrogen and how test is increased when estrogen is reduced (not to mention its anti-oxidant, general health, etc. effects). I'm currently on the third week of STOKED! and libido, strength, and sleep has all been affected positively. Pumps are awesome when taken close to pre-workout.


----------



## StxNas (Apr 1, 2008)

To further add to what Amino stated, quercetin and piperine are included for a few different reasons. The quercetin inhibits an enzyme that breaks down the trans res and is also an anti oxidant. 

The piperine is also thought to inhibit another enzyme that degrades trans res as well as having the ability to help absorption in the intestines. As you can see, the ingredients are quite synergistic.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 1, 2008)

Stoked besides being a test booster and estrogen reducer is overall a great supplement for general health would that be correct amino?


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 2, 2008)

Resveratrol seems to be popular amongst those people trying to increase their lifespan. It seems to have numerous benefits but is not bioavailable. This is why quercetin is added as it inhibits the enzymes that break it down. It seems to be a CYP450 inhibitor which so happens to break down other chemicals as well. So is there any products you should avoid while taking this product. I know some people say to avoid taking it with prescription drugs but I don't use any so no worries. I wonder if there could be any issues with multivitamins. Most are dosed far above the RDA so I wonder if their could be any toxicity issues. Or can this be alleviated by simply taking a multi away from any quercetin based supp?


----------



## PGHRam (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd like to try this.  I feel that I'd be a great candidate because I have not taken any AS in my life.  The only thing I take now is protein and creatine.  I'd like to see what this could do for a true natty.

Thanks for considering me.

Age 34
Height 5'10"
Weight 178
Body Fat - around 15%


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 2, 2008)

Got some nice posts here let's keep them coming still got 5 days left


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 5, 2008)

Who won?


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 5, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Stoked besides being a test booster and estrogen reducer is overall a great supplement for general health would that be correct amino?



Definitely... according to research TR has antioxidant, anti-aging claims, libido, can increase sperm output, endurance, cardiovascular health, and anti-viral effects...


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 6, 2008)

Well curiosity got the better of me so I bought this alone with Activate Xtreme. I plan on stacking the two: so does anyone see any potential issues or is it ok?


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 6, 2008)

emitecaps said:


> Well curiosity got the better of me so I bought this alone with Activate Xtreme. I plan on stacking the two: so does anyone see any potential issues or is it ok?



I was thinking about doing the same stack. I don't see any problems with it. 

I'd be interested if you decide to log it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 6, 2008)

You should be fine i wish you luck and thank you for the intrest in our product


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I would not like to stack the two. I want to know which one is better. Which one is better???

: )


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 7, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> I was thinking about doing the same stack. I don't see any problems with it.
> 
> I'd be interested if you decide to log it.





Hoglander said:


> I think I would not like to stack the two. I want to know which one is better. Which one is better???
> 
> : )



The products looked like they would compliment one another hence my idea of stacking the two. But it may be interesting to run them separately and compare the two. I'm not sure which option I'll choose but right now I'm leaning towards stacking them. I'll post a review of whichever option I choose though.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 7, 2008)

And we have a winner it is kentdog

Please pm me your shipping info and i look forward to the log


----------



## KentDog (Apr 7, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> And we have a winner it is kentdog
> 
> Please pm me your shipping info and i look forward to the log


Excellent! I am really excited to be trying this product out.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 7, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Excellent! I am really excited to be trying this product out.





And i am looking forward to your log congrats


----------



## quark (Apr 14, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Excellent! I am really excited to be trying this product out.



Hey KD did you start the Stoked! yet?


----------



## KentDog (Apr 14, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Hey KD did you start the Stoked! yet?


Not yet, still waiting.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 14, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Not yet, still waiting.



Let me check it out for you


----------

